# Pranab Mukherjee was voted India's 13th president



## maddy1205 (Jul 23, 2012)

Pranab Mukherjee was voted India's 13th president, as the former finance minister comfortably crossed the halfway mark with 558,000 votes to secure his journey to Rashtrapati Bhavan. His rival, former Lok Sabha speaker P.A. Sangma, was way behind with 239,966 vote.

 Pranab Mukherjee on Sunday thanked the people for his election to India's highest office and said it would be his responsibility to defend and protect the Constitution. 

Pranab thanks people, says duty to defend Constitution - The Times of India


----------



## shashankm (Jul 23, 2012)

Indians are seriously suffering from 'Stockholm syndrome'. So now we have a president who will be having PILs filed against him for ignoring various alleged scams that went under his nose during his stay. 
He can hardly speak neutral English the least prerequisite of a PR candidate, 
His wife, grand children, daughter and whole relative tree is happy *read free international tours with truckload of relatives allowed at government money, grandeur of raisina hill* 

You're living the life Pranab even at 79!!


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Jul 23, 2012)

He missed the day friday,would have been great combo 13th friday.
Frankly I dont like and trust either candidates.APJ KALAM is my favorite (superhero favoritism)
lets se ye kaun sa pahad ukhad ta he.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 23, 2012)

Well !

You can expect anything to happen in India. Pranab will be the first political president on India 

First it was PM to become a puppet. Now its India's President to become the puppet of political parties !!


----------



## Minion (Jul 23, 2012)

V.VAIDYA said:


> He missed the day friday,would have been great combo 13th friday.
> Frankly I dont like and trust either candidates.APJ KALAM is my favorite (superhero favoritism)
> lets se ye kaun sa pahad ukhad ta he.



Kuch nahi honay wala hai india ka.... 

He is just one more puppet..


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 23, 2012)

i dont understand the combination congress is creating...

1st making congress parties most educated person as a puppet PM
and now making congress parties most experienced politician as president which is obvious a puppet too

r they just making way for rahul danghi  the 50year youth prince of indian politics ...err he is also the most eligible batchlor with many swiss accounts and properties all over the world


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 23, 2012)

who cares!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 23, 2012)

They are just Humanoid robots..


----------



## jaleel (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok, when will he started tour to foreign countries?


----------



## shashankm (Jul 23, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> who cares!!


You ought to! 


jaleel said:


> Ok, when will he started tour to foreign countries?


After he accepts Afzal and Kasab's mercy plea's...after which he wil go to Pakistan with Aman ki Asha, to lure a vote bank section which is funnily called 'minority'!


----------



## masterkd (Jul 23, 2012)

The Limo this president (a.k.a. puppet/humanoid..yada..yada) is going to use costs 12 crore INR..so waste of public money!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2012)

No use...inflation will increase more


----------



## rider (Jul 23, 2012)

So, a politician as a president.. well done congress!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 23, 2012)

Will he do anything good?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 23, 2012)

Does it even matter?


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Jul 23, 2012)

Never expect anything good at least from him.
I will be hibernating for next 5 years till end of s/r gandhi rule.


----------



## Minion (Jul 24, 2012)

Nothing good is not going to happen if congress remains.....Heard they have spend lots of money in election like some thousand crores when people in some India don't have shelter and food....


----------



## shashankm (Jul 24, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> No use...inflation will increase more


Nope. A president can never decide the economical and other commercial plannings of a country, he can only be informed about them, usually planning commision chief gets it approved from PM. So his being prez has nothing to do with inflation unless he becomes to good ol' days of potty-mouthing economy, trends, markets, commodities. 



rider said:


> So, a politician as a president.. well done congress!!





comp@ddict said:


> Will he do anything good?


Subjective! Although I don't have any expectations myself as his hailing from an 'Italian captive' background isn't going to do wonders, our country is still under the rule of 'gandi'. 


Kl@w-24 said:


> Does it even matter?


What makes you think it doesn't? Of course it does, he is like the PR from India to rest of the world (although I would have preferred a smarter and more close to reality person i.e. Kalam!).



Minion said:


> Nothing good is not going to happen if congress remains.....Heard they have spend lots of money in election like some thousand crores when people in some India don't have shelter and food....


In next elections, support Subramaniyam Swami's Janta Party united with NDA. If something can be done, he is the only man who can do it otherwise forget it!


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 24, 2012)

Only thing I will say is that , this news made me sad ,


----------



## shashankm (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah that is the common sentiment which I too share. Even Pakistan has so god damn goodlooking politicians than India, Rabbani, Sherry rehman, Burney and more.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2012)

shashankm said:


> What makes you think it doesn't? Of course it does, he is like the PR from India to rest of the world (although I would have preferred a smarter and more close to reality person i.e. Kalam!).



He is a puppet. That's why it doesn't matter. He may be the droopy face of the country but to the common man he is of no use.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 24, 2012)

and as mamta di had 'forecasted', the dark clouds of fuel-price hike are probably gathering post the election.



Tech&ME said:


> Well !
> 
> You can expect anything to happen in India. Pranab will be the first political president on India
> 
> First it was PM to become a puppet. Now its India's President to become the puppet of political parties !!



even the earlier president was a puppet.



shashankm said:


> Yeah that is the common sentiment which I too share. Even Pakistan has so god damn goodlooking politicians than India, Rabbani, Sherry rehman, Burney and more.



are you a pakistani? 
yeah really, they pull our 'indian legs' by saying "just compare your dhoti-clad (ugly) politicians with ours."  




shashankm said:


> In next elections, support Subramaniyam Swami's Janta Party united with NDA. If something can be done, he is the only man who can do it otherwise forget it!



+1!
even after so much nonsense, if our dear people still vote the CONgress to power again, i'll be like 
how many times to feel powerless and ashamed?!


----------



## shashankm (Jul 24, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> ..........
> are you a pakistani?
> yeah really, they pull our 'indian legs' by saying "just compare your dhoti-clad (ugly) politicians with ours."


Barrring the smileys, your comprehension needs a serious overhaul! Do you know generalized statements or just start shooting whenever arch-nemesis aspects show up? I said that being an observation and I don't see how that makes me a porkistani! Call me a pig, I will be happy, call me a paki and prepare for the wrath of a condescending Indian


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 24, 2012)

shashankm said:


> Barrring the smileys, your comprehension needs a serious overhaul! Do you know generalized statements or just start shooting whenever arch-nemesis aspects show up? I said that being an observation and I don't see how that makes me a porkistani! Call me a pig, I will be happy, call me a paki and prepare for the wrath of a condescending Indian



you need to avoid ducking behind word-walls, or better, start with comprehending the 'new-age smiley jargon' well (why 'bar' them?!), and the underlying humour (esp. here) 

the observation you made that you reported through your post earlier, this is the first time am encountering such a public admission by any indian (apart from me, that is ); otherwise, it was only pakis that i used to see freely commenting on that, with barely any indian to either acknowledge or counter them.


----------



## shashankm (Jul 24, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> ........
> the observation you made that you reported through your post earlier, this is the first time am encountering such a public admission by any indian (apart from me, that is ); otherwise, it was only pakis that i used to see freely commenting on that, with barely any indian to either acknowledge or counter them.



Why shy away from a well acknowledged fact without being prejudiced. I mean I hate porkis but their politicians are far more smart (not by brains, looks!) than their indian counterparts! simple as a jizz, too hard?  Cheers

On the other hand, their country which is in most abominable of states ever, hina rabbani flaunts a 34L bag..... Her bag could feed atleast 1000 porkis for one month!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 24, 2012)

shashankm said:


> Why shy away from a well acknowledged fact without being prejudiced. I mean I hate porkis but their politicians are far more smart (not by brains, looks!) than their indian counterparts! simple as a jizz, too hard?  Cheers
> 
> On the other hand, their country which is in most abominable of states ever, hina rabbani flaunts a 34L bag..... Her bag could feed atleast 1000 porkis for one month!



yes, my point being the same! and their 'good looks' could be attributed to the punjabi and sindhi/baloch genes, environment/weather, etc, that give them their fair & comely looks and shapes (they are beautiful people to look at, no doubt). 
but perhaps the best counter is they aren't very tactful or smart politicians (and here the 'rabbani bag' example explains it well....nature's balance? ). whereas from the indian side, we still have the ever-green memories of our mighty Shri Lal Bahadur Shastriji to pawn them 'good-looking and waste-head' pakis. 
(though am wary of quoting any worthwhile indian leader from the current scene, but lets just say that all of them still fare better than what porki nincompoops have had since their banana republic's inception )


----------



## KDroid (Jul 24, 2012)

You guys are discussing the looks of Pakistani politicians! Way Offtopic.

Well, atleast he is better than Pratibha Patil. No offense but she was too lame to be Indian President. I wonder what she would have done in case of National Emergency. And she _was_ a politician as well. Any ruling party will certainly want to make sure that the President that comes into power is their guy.


And why the hell they haven't rejected Afzal's plea? This should be the first task on Pranab Mukherjee's agenda list.


----------



## shashankm (Jul 24, 2012)

KDroid said:


> ...............
> And why the hell they haven't rejected Afzal's plea? This should be the first task on Pranab Mukherjee's agenda list.


Only if this was a cake! Let's say Afzal, kasab are hanged as a result of rejection of their mercy pleas. Porkistan in turn would continue with the indian sailors, citizens held as captives for no reason and might even hang one or two of them (read Sarabjeet) as a 'retaliation'. Minor but crucial part of a major minor community of vote bank of India may get pissed as loksabha election are nearing, especially now the prez happens to be an ex-ruling party member, rejecting the mercy plea might as well turn out to be the last nail in the coffin. 

Its all connected, you see!


----------



## KDroid (Jul 24, 2012)

Well... the 'minority' factor is a sensitive topic. Lets not discuss it.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 24, 2012)

comp@ddict said:


> Will he do anything good?



what do you expect from a rubber stamp and remote control II (Ist being Manmohan singh)


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 25, 2012)

who cares!


----------



## Flash (Jul 25, 2012)

The same old congress again. 
Will there be any improvement in India?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 25, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> The same old congress again.
> Will there be any improvement in India?



Yes,there will be the day these old people are kicked out.
Kalam,modi are the only good political leaders


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 26, 2012)

A bit late in posting. Looks like economic improvement will be stalled at least for next 2 years.


----------



## shashankm (Jul 26, 2012)

Please explain how!


----------



## huwenkwaters (Jul 26, 2012)

maddy1205 said:


> Pranab Mukherjee was voted India's 13th president, as the former finance minister comfortably crossed the halfway mark with 558,000 votes to secure his journey to Rashtrapati Bhavan. His rival, former Lok Sabha speaker P.A. Sangma, was way behind with 239,966 vote.
> 
> Pranab Mukherjee on Sunday thanked the people for his election to India's highest office and said it would be his responsibility to defend and protect the Constitution.
> 
> Pranab thanks people, says duty to defend Constitution - The Times of India



I hope our new president will bring peace and prosperity throughout the country. One of the most important issues before him will be poverty, terrorism, deteriorating law and order situation, corruption. 

Now, let us see how honorable president deal with such issues?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 27, 2012)

I curse the day when raju gandi married that stupid italian girl.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 27, 2012)

Are we living in an Dictatorship+Democratic government.? 
Because everything is going against the Citizens , Hike in fuel and day to day commodities price.Pathetic healthcare & education.Specially the corruption.

We don't even have a candidate or ruling party which deserves to run the country.Wht the H3ck , "Vote Kisko kare, sab ke sab toh courrupt hi hain.?"

W.DAFAQ -,. "We have choosen the govt. to aid us, help us, improve us but instead these ********s are robbing us.I don't see a damn reason why this should prevail ?, and this one is yet another addition to the Crisis."

The worst thing I feel(which seems funny to non-indians),is that despite of hoarding so much of cash in scams, these ****** M1n1strs still l00k like A*******s , some of them can't speak English , sometimes not even Hindi.Some of them have their foot lurking around their graves,and some having 10s of pending charges against them.

One day I was watching the Parliament assembly , and was Horrified to see the behaviour of these *******. Literally shocking !!!!

Somebody in TDF truly said we are run by m0nk3ys.
In fact ,I think he meant D0nk3ys who also know how to rob and steal somehow.


----------



## shekhar283 (Jul 29, 2012)

Now, we have our new President Mr. Pranab Mukherji. Its great to have such knowledgeable person and good politician as our President. Although, team anna and some other people called him a "corrupt" President however we should respect the post he has.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 30, 2012)

shashankm said:


> Please explain how!



Obvious isn't it? For ref, look at past ~1.5 year.


----------

